# Gripwerks bowgrips



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys,

for those of you who are interested in customizing your bow.
Mike from gripwerks is producing outstanding customized grips.
I have mounted them on my Mathews LX and newly on my Bowtech Tribute.
Extraordinary craftmanship by Mike from gripwerks. :thumbs_up
Perfect fit - exceptional look - excellent shooting. 
Can´t wait for my next hunt.

Attached are some pics - hope you like them.
If you are interested contact him:

[email protected]


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

That is some awesome grips Frank. What kind of whood is that?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Bosman,

Thanks, it´s birdseye-maple.
Mike has also lacewood, tigerwood or other options.
I have attached a photo of different options for Mathews.









As an example this is lacewood and tigermaple for Bowtech 

















If you are interested especially for your bow just ask him by email.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

He should be able to make side plates for my Elites.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Mike surely does make outstanding grips. I've written a short review for the Oktober issue of the Africas Bowhunter.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Mike surely does make outstanding grips. I've written a short review for the Oktober issue of the Africas Bowhunter.


Where is he from Engee?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bosman,

Mike from Gripwerks alias Michael J. Gerulaitis is living in
West Brookfiled, Massachussettes, USA.

Engee:
Hopefully you are not annoyed about my answering.:embara:
I am interested about your review in the ABH&A-mag.

Here are some contact data:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Anybody have an idea what these would cost landed in South Africa?

Thanks

Johann


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey Nimrod are you a Pixies fan, just wondering 

Bushcat


----------

